# SSC32 Hookups



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok so I just got my SSC32 and I am ready to test it out with VSA.

I have done some VSA stiff with a mini sscII so I have a little background to go on. But I want to control a 3 axis head and also some relays now, so I decided to upgrade.


Here are my questions.

1) What is the best setup for power for the SSC32 and the servos?
Should I use seperate power supplies?


2) I am planning to run cat5 to the head, can I run power to the servos on the cat5? Or will the 4 servos draw too many amps for the cat5 or cause interference?

3) Is there a good guide somewhere for wiring these things up?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

CAT5 wire will handle the current fine, especially in one skull. I have three 3 axis skulls, one on a CAT5 running fine, and that's with each skull having 2 axis eyes. just make SURE you have GOOD quality COPPER CAT5. Aluminum will not take solder well enough.
Found that out the hard way. I would use seperate power supplies for the board and servos. you need 9V to run the board, but that's too much for some servos. Just use a 9V battery for the board if you don't want to run power to it.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, cool. I got it hooked up and tested last night with a 6 volt battery pack going to the servos and a 9 volt pack going to the board. (I will replace them with ac transformers at some point)

So now for the Cat5 part how are you all doing the hookup? Are you getting servo extensions and soldering them to an ethernet port in the skull? Or are you soldering 
the extensions directly to the cat5 cable?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*A small sub board would be my choice.*

I plan on creating a small board with an RJ45 connection for the cat5. You would not need extensions for the servo and you will only need 8 wires for a full blown 3 axis skull with jaw and 2 axis eyes. You can use common + & ground for all servos. I am currently looking for the 3 pin connectors for the servos.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I say extensions because you can cut them in half and use the female end to plug the servos into the cat5 receptical on the skull side and then use the male ends to do the same at the other end and plug into the servo controller.
I am going to stop off and pick up supplies to do this tonight.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Yes that works.*



5artist5 said:


> Well I say extensions because you can cut them in half and use the female end to plug the servos into the cat5 receptical on the skull side and then use the male ends to do the same at the other end and plug into the servo controller.
> I am going to stop off and pick up supplies to do this tonight.


I have like 5 3 ft extensions, but I wanted to make a small board to fit in the skull. That way I can use a standard prewired cat 5 cable. Female RJ45 on the board in the skull and I'll create a short pigtail from another female RJ45 to wire to single pin connector for the control on each servo and a separate 6 volt power for the servos.

Of course I still need to finish the skull. Took this week off to work on it and then we decided to do a major renovation to the house, so the skull is back on the back burner. I bought a drill press to help with my bracket design. Still hope to get your help with the CAD. Probably for the second skull once I get the first on finished.

Isn't this fun ?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

My $10 prop controller board would fit in the skull easily - probably 2 of them in fact.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Found this link but.*



fritz42_male said:


> My $10 prop controller board would fit in the skull easily - probably 2 of them in fact.


Check this link. http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=116

They also have a bob that makes mounting an RJ45 easy. I figure if you can sketch and etch a board, you could sell the one for the skull and with the female breakouts make a nifty patch cable to the ssc32. I would pay $15 for the pair.

I will just get a breadboard and cut the circuit with my dremel for now.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got a pair of RJ45 sockets and 4 12" servo extensions.
I cut the extensions in half and soldered all of the males to one RJ45 
and all of the females to the other. I cave each "pulse wire" it's own pin
and bundled up the + and - so that all of them are sharing common pins.

I could have probably gone much shorter with the leads so that there is less
"extra" wire in the skull, but it's not that big of a deal.
I am going to try dremel out a hold and epoxy the skull side RJ45 socket
into the back of the skull so that I dont have to take the lid off to get to it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The mini SSC has an RJ12 type connector which might be handy.

http://www.seetron.com/ssc.htm

$44 though.

And you can't get much smaller than the servo board from the Picaxe site.

http://81.134.141.187/epages/Store.storefront/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.TechSupplies/Products/AXE024


----------

